
GitHub tweaks organization and project permissions - joemaller1
https://blog.github.com/2018-03-28-improved-organization-project-permissions/
======
joemaller1
Organizations can now have outside collaborators. No mention of billing, but
the cost of freelancers and other outside contributors was likely preventing
many groups from switching to GitHub's per-seat pricing.

Seems like a move in the right direction. My company would love to move to
per-seat pricing, but we work with a lot of freelance contractors and our
costs would have been significantly higher.

